

Turn ordinary travelers into your own personal, international delivery service - eb007
http://www.fastcompany.com/1841547/social-travel-startup-mmmule-not-about-drugs

======
gcb
Hello drug mules!

~~~
BasDirks
This is going to be the standard response until it has proven itself. Why
would they shoot themselves in the foot by choosing such a name?

